# welcome to Growers 101



## Hushpuppy

Welcome growers to The Marijuana Passion. :welcome:
  If you are new to growing Marijuana or just starting your grow, or are just thinking about it, and you are looking for help with anything from the basics of growing Marijuana to finding places to get the materials needed,* this is the thread for you*. 

 Here at "The Passion" you will find many seasoned and experienced growers who are quite passionate about every aspect of growing, harvesting, curing, and consuming Marijuana. While many of these good people are quite willing to help a new grower (noob), we realize that too many opinions and/or too much information can become overwhelming to a "noob". We recognize that asking questions when you feel like you know so little can be quite intimidating. We don't want this to be a place that intimidates new growers into not asking what may seem like a "dumb" question but is really very important to the person who just doesn't know the answer, or doesn't quite grasp certain aspects of what we believe is an "art of growing" this wonderful plant.

 The mission of this thread then is to serve those of you who have wandered around the site for a while, or have just found this forum and are trying to learn as much as you can but are afraid to ask. If you have been ridiculed or brushed off by others who didn't have time or patience to explain things to you then* this is the thread for you. *The montra for this thread is: The only stupid questions are the ones that don't get asked.
 So on behalf of the staff and members here, I welcome you and ask you to take some time and read the information we have listed for you. This information will not (can not) be a comprehensive library of "Marijuana growing", but we will try to give you as much of a solid framework to build upon that we can without actually writing a book. I am sure that you will find that the more you learn, the more questions you will have to ask. This thread will allow you to do just that, ask and learn without feeling embarrassed for not knowing. Remember that we were all "noobs" once. 
 Hushpuppy :farm: :icon_smile:


----------



## rosiehoff

today is 6/13. just ordered seeds. is it too late to plant outdoors for this season? how long will seeds be good for if not? live in CT


----------



## Hushpuppy

Sorry to not get back to you sooner. It isn't too late at all. You may not get as much height or yield depending on the strain, but it probably will not matter much at all. 
Seeds that are kept in dark, dry, and cool places should last for a year without any degradation. Iff you need to keep them longer then you would have to seal them in airtight container where they will not entirely dry out but not get any more moisture, and then cool and dark. Stored this way should keep them for several years.


----------



## Kindbud

in my experience id say he is pushing it they will be small imo


----------



## Hushpuppy

I think that would be ok if there isn't an early frost. Like you say, they may not be real big but depending on where you are, you may not want them to get real big being outdoors.


----------



## EsC420PoT

I for one have never and will never come across in a derogatory manner towards any member especially new, Although I've seen it happen many times in the past. Unless of course A new member comes across very disrespectful or cocky when in reality were very naive.. no room to help stubborn naive people who are unwilling to take constructive criticism (I know as I use to be cocky as hell when I first came here and boy did I learn fast that I was very wrong and made myself look like a douchey idiot.) But time has passed since then, and I feel because of me being there and now seeing different perspectives I can therefore better understand noob questions and have always been patient with them even when most of the questions asked can be found by simply typing a quick sentence in Google. It's always good to share and spread confidence to a new grower. I for one will contribute as much as I can to any grower asking


----------



## Kindbud

yeah if he isnt worried about size and yield id say do it but i started min 2 months ago the time is about to change and start getting less and less light if it was me id get them in the ground asap in Ct i think the season is way shorter then mine but idk id say get some quick flowering time strains forsure


----------



## Hushpuppy

EsC420PoT said:


> I for one have never and will never come across in a derogatory manner towards any member especially new, Although I've seen it happen many times in the past. Unless of course A new member comes across very disrespectful or cocky when in reality were very naive.. no room to help stubborn naive people who are unwilling to take constructive criticism (I know as I use to be cocky as hell when I first came here and boy did I learn fast that I was very wrong and made myself look like a douchey idiot.) But time has passed since then, and I feel because of me being there and now seeing different perspectives I can therefore better understand noob questions and have always been patient with them even when most of the questions asked can be found by simply typing a quick sentence in Google. It's always good to share and spread confidence to a new grower. I for one will contribute as much as I can to any grower asking


Thank you for that  I, like you understand how it is to be new and unsure of what I was doing. I still have questions sometimes, and having someone willing to not just unload info but explain it so that it is fully understood is so much more help. 

 We have the one thread that is a good "101" full of good information but I am in the process of doing a basics for growing MJ myself. I hope to get it up soon.


----------



## EsC420PoT

See after 5 years Even I have noob questions!!!
I was doing a lot of research on areoponics lately, as I plan on adding a DIY set up along with my hydro drip system (Diff rooms). I've had 5 successful harvests 3 hydro 2 soil, and felt it time to upgrade to something a bit more demanding  I understand how to make the mister systems and to construct the room to the desired dimensions and what not. However, I wanted to see if there are any Tutorials out there for how to maintain your aeroponics garden? For example, Questions such as when they get bigger and get into flowering, do I just allow the roots to eventually over crowd and engulf the bottom of the reservoir while the middle to top is exposed being misted? Certain things im still unsure about on how to exactly maintain Aeroponics, and unfortunetly I havn't found any tutorial videos or anything of that nature... The only thing I can find over and over is how to build your own Aeroponics system, which I understand that hands down... however, the process in which you grow it is completely different.. I was hoping maybe I could get the help of a fellow Aeroponics grower to ask my noob questions to? Or a link to where I can find or watch some tutorials? Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Unfortunately, I don't know of any tutorials right off that would be helpful. I think the reason there is so little on maintaining the Aeroponics system is because those who use it don't stay with it to really learn all the ins and outs of it. I would say the best way to think of it in terms of maintenance is to look at it like a variation on DWC. Pretty much everything would apply from DWC to Aeroponics. The only difference is that you will be pumping water to spray onto the roots rather than pumping air to splash onto the roots.

You would still have to have the air pump keeping the water aerated with outside/oxygenated air as the sprayers themselves will not bring oxygen into the system. They would only capture the oxygen that is present in the air within the system.

The biggest problems that occur with the Aeroponics is sprayer clogging, and water temps rising. Allowing the roots to dangle and tangle will not be an issue unless you have males get into the mix. Where you may run into trouble is with size off plants and hydro tanks. If you have a 40gal tote, which is pretty big, can easily hold 3-6 plants in DWC setup, you will need 2-3-4 individual sprayer heads (each with multiple spray nozzles) so that when the root mass gets bigger, all of the root masses will get sufficiently sprayed. If one gets blocked or stopped up where one plant isn't getting sufficiently sprayed, you may have that plant falter or not grow and produce as well as the others.

Once the plants get bigger, raising them up to check sprayer heads for blockages will get difficult at best, and impossible if done under scrog. You would have to keep them fairly small to account for this, or have fewer plants per individual hydro tank. Also having multiple plants in a single tank that get bigger can cause the tops to collapse under the weight (I know this one first hand).

I am sorry to sound so negative but I am just trying to think of issues that you will need to plan for so that you don't get stuck with them 6 weeks into flower.


----------



## EsC420PoT

HM... You know, I never messed with DWC, I figured since they are almost the same... Why not go for the best? Maybe I should rethink about going to DWC?? However, im still curious, as you mentioned, checking if the sprayers are clogged. That I feel was the only problem I would have as I hear that over and over. I was curious, like you mentioned, how it gets hard when thye get bigger to check the spray nozzles... I was planning on doing a bunch of little ones. for example, in a 20 Gal tote, I was gonna put 10-20 plants from cuttings and veg them for onnly a few weeks, then instantly flower. Im looking to get around 7-10 grams per plant. Small yet a large quantity of plants. Will in turn bassically be the same yield as if I grew just a few for a longer veg in my opinion. Either way this is what im going to try, so I feel lifting them to inspect sprayers wouldnt be to big a problem, or if I had to replace some nozzles. 

on a side note, im curious, with DWC it'd be (for example) a 20 gallon tote with a couple airestones at the bottom with water filled all the way to the top to where the cups lay in? to where the water touches just the bottom of the cup where the plant is in full of hydroton? And do you continue to keep it at the level as the roots get longer? Or do you only feel up to where just the bottom is submerged? Ah sorry, so many curious questions.


----------



## EmilyFox

EsC420PoT said:


> I for one have never and will never come across in a derogatory manner towards any member especially new, Although I've seen it happen many times in the past. Unless of course A new member comes across very disrespectful or cocky when in reality were very naive.. no room to help stubborn naive people who are unwilling to take constructive criticism (I know as I use to be cocky as hell when I first came here and boy did I learn fast that I was very wrong and made myself look like a douchey idiot.) But time has passed since then, and I feel because of me being there and now seeing different perspectives I can therefore better understand noob questions and have always been patient with them even when most of the questions asked can be found by simply typing a quick sentence in Google. It's always good to share and spread confidence to a new grower. I for one will contribute as much as I can to any grower asking


Hi EsC420PoT,

I know this thread is really old, but I wanted to thank you for being so understanding.

EmilyFox


----------



## BROMAN

Hey.. I think I'm going to single handedly revive this thread. lol I've been lurking hear at MP for years and I've finally gotten things going.  I've got the closet set up and, I think I have all the bases covered.  I soaked my seeds on the 22nd and the next day placed them in paper towels to germ. By the 24th all of the seeds seemed to have cracked with tap roots showing in 3 of the 4 strains.  Barneys lsd had the longest with og18 and dp ww showing short roots while the Joey Weed's c99(super old) were cracked under magnifying glass but, no tap root.  I planted all in 70/30 coco/perlite under cfls.  Both lsd and one each of the 2 og and ww have sprouted. None of the 3 c99 have.  The question is how long before you give up on seeds that haven't sprouted?


----------



## BROMAN

btw.. they were in the paper towels for two days and planted on the 25th.


----------



## AluminumMonster

BROMAN said:


> Hey.. I think I'm going to single handedly revive this thread. lol I've been lurking hear at MP for years and I've finally gotten things going.  I've got the closet set up and, I think I have all the bases covered.  I soaked my seeds on the 22nd and the next day placed them in paper towels to germ. By the 24th all of the seeds seemed to have cracked with tap roots showing in 3 of the 4 strains.  Barneys lsd had the longest with og18 and dp ww showing short roots while the Joey Weed's c99(super old) were cracked under magnifying glass but, no tap root.  I planted all in 70/30 coco/perlite under cfls.  Both lsd and one each of the 2 og and ww have sprouted. None of the 3 c99 have.  The question is how long before you give up on seeds that haven't sprouted?



I would let'em go for 10-14 days before giving up. Especially with *those* seeds. Those are exceptionally rare seeds these days. I would even try mixing a tiny bit of a rooting hormone in to their water to help give'em a boost.


----------



## BROMAN

Thanks AMonster.. It's making me sad to think I might not be able to produce more of the c99 seeds.  I will definitely wait it out.  I don't have any rooting hormone right now though, will a few drops of flowering nutes work? By the way when cloning do you use a gel, powder or liquid rooting hormone?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Adding nutrients right now would probably be a bad idea. 

Rooting hormones would be much gentler. I use Olivias rooting gel, but they all work.


----------



## BROMAN

Thanks bro.. will get the hormone.  checked them and the other ww is peeking through still nothing from the other og18 or c99s. but the lsd's are falling over. what am I doing wrong? temps under the lights are at about 85. I'm keeping them moist but  trying not to over water. the 2 cfl's are in shop lights and giving off 1200 lumens a piece.  I saturated the party cups initially and have been watering to keep the surface moist.  do I need to place plastic bags over the cups or, do I need more light?


----------



## Hushpuppy

It sounds like they may be a bit warm. If you have a meat thermometer or a old stick thermometer, check the temp off the soil. It should be absolutely no higher than 80f. If it is then back the lights away some. I also recommend that you have a small fan to give them a slight breeze to keep them cool and ffresh air moving. It sounds also like you may be keeping them too moist. While they are germing, you want them very moist, but as soon as you see them break the soil, allow them to dry out just a bit and only give light amounts of water. seedlings are the trickiest stage in my opinion.


----------



## BROMAN

Thanks Hush. Will do. I will let em dry out and position my fan on em.  the other og18 and ww have made an appearance.  Now I'm just waiting on the c99s.


----------



## DolbaCass

Hi! I want to grow again, we moved in with my mom now and she is very religion. How can I explane to her that weed is God's gift! Does anyone had problem like this?


----------



## EsC420PoT

DolbaCass said:


> Hi! I want to grow again, we moved in with my mom now and she is very religion. How can I explane to her that weed is God's gift! Does anyone had problem like this?



Lol I did when I was in high school. My mom was very brain washed by the government and saw Marijuana as bad as Heroin... Theres really nothing you can do to someone who is close minded and set in their beliefs.. The only thing you could do, is download some informative documentaries on how they are helpful, can replace 240 different textiles, the healing attributes of it. Try finding a video about CBD of marijuana. That is what eventually got my mom to snap out of it. But, it always depends on the person. Usually religious types (no offense and I say this having my fathers side a strict Catholic and my mothers side a strict christian) are usually very naive and close minded in scientific and natural benefits... So it really depends on your mothers intelligence... If she's willing to think outside the box, or to be naive and stay stuck in a brainwashed perspective.. Good luck man!


----------



## Hushpuppy

it is funny how many people think that MJ is so bad, then the go and smoke their tobacco, and drink their sodas, and take their aspirin. They are blown away when you tell them the story that over 200years ago people were hanged or burned as witches for using willow tree bark to make a tea that cures headaches and and reduces swelling. The main ingredient in that willow tree bark that miraculously cured headaches, is the same ingredient that has been used to make billions of dollars for the Bayer Aspirin company. Thousands of medicines come from plants that grow naturally around this planet. We have been celebrating tobacco and alcohol ffor centuries and they both are deadly and medicinally worthless, but MJ has proven over and over to not be remotely as bad(in its lifetime) as either of those(are in a single year), and has proven to have many medicinal qualities. 

Tell people that as it is 100% true


----------



## Rick

Hushpuppy said:


> Tell people that as it is 100% true




I hate to be a naysayer and as funny as your statement is Hushpuppy it is not 100% TRUE 

Alcohol has traditionally and still is today widely used as an antiseptic and commonly used in Cough medicines, the list goes on and on and on

Nicotine is extracted from Tobacco much like Asprin is from bark and used for treating rare disorders such as Tourette's and Schizophrenia as well as being used as a sedative, diuretic, expectorant, discutient, and internally only as an emetic

How "medicinally worthless" are those ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes a very very small amount of the tobacco and alcohol used in the US is for medicinal purposes.  The vast vast majority of it is used recreationally and is indeed bad for you with no medical benefits.  There are no medical benefits to using these products in the manner in which we do.  

Talking about compounds that are extracted to make medicine is another thing entirely anyway...


----------



## Hushpuppy

I never heard of using Nicotine in any other medical form before you just said it. It must not be widely used as I am 50yo and never heard of it (not saying you are wrong, just never heard or read it)

With alcohol, its 2 uses are medicinal. You can kill bacteria with certain alkalines or acids but giving them to disinfect and clean an area on the skin wouldn't be wise. antiseptics aren't medicines, only microbe killers. Hydrogen peroxide is an antiseptic, would you consider it a medicine, I don't.
As far as it being used "in" medicines, it is used as a drug to induce relaxation and sleep, not as a healing property. This is just my belief and figuring. 

If a doctor gave you the choice of nicotine or cannabis for treating some ailment, which would you choose?


----------



## EsC420PoT

Rick said:


> I hate to be a naysayer and as funny as your statement is Hushpuppy it is not 100% TRUE
> 
> Alcohol has traditionally and still is today widely used as an antiseptic and commonly used in Cough medicines, the list goes on and on and on
> 
> Nicotine is extracted from Tobacco much like Asprin is from bark and used for treating rare disorders such as Tourette's and Schizophrenia as well as being used as a sedative, diuretic, expectorant, discutient, and internally only as an emetic
> 
> How "medicinally worthless" are those ?




Ya he simply just wanted to feel like he was smart by trying to be-little what you said Hush, and taking a small fraction " has no medicinal benefits" and went on a rant.. What we specifically should have said to these literal types, is there is nothing medically beneficial for WHAT WE USUALLY use for today. Sure there may be a small fraction that can be utilized for something beneficial, but nonetheless, the point remains valid.. There is way more medicinal benefits from Marijuana than any of these more acceptable chemicals such as alcohal and tobacco, hell even coffee... Plain and simple. Not really sure what your intentions were with you be-belittling facts, with other facts... Trying to prove a very knowledgeable grower wrong? You might realize that you didn't disprove anything we said, you simply just added non wide spread knowledge about chemicals that are on a majority basis, bad for you, may in fact have very minute medical purpose... Ya.. you showed us big time Rick  Good luck to ya!


----------



## Rosebud

My doctor told me years ago he wishes he could prescribe tobacco for IBS because it works so well. Then he said, but I can't, cause we know that tobacco kills.  
Comparing our fabulous healing relaxing herb to booze and nicotine is ridiculous.


----------



## MR1

I think they are studying the use of nicotine and alzheimer's, there may be some benefits.


----------



## oldfogey8

my understanding is that much of the reason tobacco is such a carcinogen today is because of all the substances that are sprayed on it and added to it(formaldehyde being one of them) to discourage pests from destroying the crop or munching the harvest. granted it is very addictive and i for one and quite glad i don't jones for it anymore. alcohol like wine, in moderation, can be beneficial and has been touted as one of the reasons heart disease is so much less prevalent in europe but too many people are unable to moderate themselves. i have found that cannabis is very good for pain relief and relaxes me and frankly, improves my mood. again though, in moderation at least for me. but as far as dolbacass and his mom go, if he is asking the community how to convince his mom to let him grow cannabis, he is probably not going to win that battle as he knows her better than any of us. if it hasn't clicked for her yet, it probably wont...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> If a doctor gave you the choice of nicotine or cannabis for treating some ailment, which would you choose?



I only prescribe Cannabis :aok:


----------



## yooper420

Don`t know how old his mom is, but this 67 year old has known about the medicinal benefits of cannabis for over 40 years. Show her articles in magazines and newspapers, watch TV programs. Some different ways of trying to open her eyes. Good luck.


----------



## Bongofury

Hushpuppy said:


> Welcome growers to The Marijuana Passion. :welcome:
> If you are new to growing Marijuana or just starting your grow, or are just thinking about it, and you are looking for help with anything from the basics of growing Marijuana to finding places to get the materials needed,* this is the thread for you*.
> 
> Here at "The Passion" you will find many seasoned and experienced growers who are quite passionate about every aspect of growing, harvesting, curing, and consuming Marijuana. While many of these good people are quite willing to help a new grower (noob), we realize that too many opinions and/or too much information can become overwhelming to a "noob". We recognize that asking questions when you feel like you know so little can be quite intimidating. We don't want this to be a place that intimidates new growers into not asking what may seem like a "dumb" question but is really very important to the person who just doesn't know the answer, or doesn't quite grasp certain aspects of what we believe is an "art of growing" this wonderful plant.
> 
> The mission of this thread then is to serve those of you who have wandered around the site for a while, or have just found this forum and are trying to learn as much as you can but are afraid to ask. If you have been ridiculed or brushed off by others who didn't have time or patience to explain things to you then* this is the thread for you. *The montra for this thread is: The only stupid questions are the ones that don't get asked.
> So on behalf of the staff and members here, I welcome you and ask you to take some time and read the information we have listed for you. This information will not (can not) be a comprehensive library of "Marijuana growing", but we will try to give you as much of a solid framework to build upon that we can without actually writing a book. I am sure that you will find that the more you learn, the more questions you will have to ask. This thread will allow you to do just that, ask and learn without feeling embarrassed for not knowing. Remember that we were all "noobs" once.
> Hushpuppy :farm: :icon_smile:




:aok: I just found this thread Hushpuppy. I'm not very observant am I?  I have a ton of newb questions. Here are a few pounds of them :aok:

1.  I read somewhere that they throw the drained off water away after watering a plant.  Why not toss it on the next plant that needs water?:confused2:Just sayin':confused2:

2.  Why not just leave the access drained water in the drain off pan and let the plant suck it back up?:confused2:I read somewhere this is bad but I can't remember why? :confused2:

3.  I can't remember the next question. I'll be back. Thanks for the Great thread Hushpuppy. I read the whole thing and learned alot. :stoned:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Sorry to take so long to answer. The answer for both of the questions you have is: When you water plants that are grown in soil or soilless medium, it is a good practice to allow the runoff to sit in the tray for an hour so that any places that didn't get water will be able to "wick" it back up into the soil so that every part of the soil has become saturated.

But you don't want to let the plants set in the water any longer than that because the draining action that occurs after removing the excess water works with the drying action of the soil/medium to pull air into the soil/medium which helps to oxygenate the soil. This is very important to the roots of the plants, any plant needs oxygen at the roots or they will drown and kill the plant. Even in hydroponics where the plants roots are continuously in water, or are being soaked by splashing water, aerating the water is critical for preventing the roots from drowning. 

Typically with soil grown plants, There is a cycle of watering and drying that *must occur *to allow the proper aeration of the soil so that the roots don't sit in water and drown. This is where many new growers make mistakes of not mixing into the soil enough light material like pearlite which keeps the soil from compacting with water, which leads to a lack of aeration. 

The soil additive of pearlite to break up the soil to allow proper drainage, watering and removing the excess runoff, and then allowing a drying period are all part of one of the many natural processes which aid in optimum growth and health of the plant. Allowing the excess water to sit in the catch pan for an hour is just 1 of many tricks to help prevent problems, such as eliminating dry spots in the soil.

Why we don't pick up that excess water and use it on the next plant is because as the water runs through the soil, it is subject to pick up anything that is dissolvable that may not be helpful to the plants such as occasional salts that can get into the soil from many sources. More often than not, if you are growing in total organic medium with organic nutrients then it probably wouldn't hurt to use some of the runoff water if you came up short on one plant, but its not really a good practice to use. It is best to maintain indoor grown plants as individual ecosystems to prevent any cross contamination from a possibly sick plant that has some forms of pathogens in the soil. This is a danger that hydro growers face with having several plants within one watering system. What happens to one plant will happen to all of the plants within that system.

I hope this makes sense to you as it is a bit of a drawn out explanation. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Bongofury

Your answer is exactly what I was looking for. My problem is that when I read something in a journal or a thread, I try and go back and re-read and I forget where I read it. I'm doing a lot of re-reading. 

Thanks Hushpuppy :farm: I appreciate the response.


----------



## hippy59

what I believe a hempy bucket is, is a container with no hole in it and the idea is to place a hole 2-3 inchs from the bottom to act as a reseviour for the roots. there is a more detailed explanation somewere on this site as to how this person does it. my question tho is if its ok to leave that much water in a hempy bucket no matter the grow medium used why is it so necessary to remove the extra water from my normal cocoa grows? its only about an inch of water. just wondering. I just found this thread and thought what a wonderfull place to ask questions like this were im not sure were to put it?


----------



## Hushpuppy

It all goes back to the aeration of the medium. I have seen hydro grows that were hybridized like mine where the plants sit in coco coir but are held above the hydro system and periodically watered. The one system I have in mind had water/solution continuously running so that there was a 1/2" of water standing on top of the pots of coco that the plants were in. These plants' roots were essentially submerged in solution continuously as the owner never turned off the pumps. The plants were growing just fine because he kept the solution majorly aerated.

Plants setting in medium that is not connected to aerated hydro solution is completely different. as water is heavy, as the excess is removed, the remaining will slowly drain to the bottom. This causes air to be drawn into the top of the medium which aerates it.


----------



## hippy59

unless I am missing something tho hempy buckets are not aerated, just the water when first put in, as mine is.. I tend to agree with you from all I have read but they are kinda popular and if 2-3 inchs is ok with those then why not with my 1-1.5 in the saucer? I would think eather way one would have issues.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I can't really compare the 2 as I have never done the Hempy buckets. But aeration happens with all mediums or the plant will die from the roots drowning. When most think of aeration, they think of an air pump and hose, but all soilless and soil grows use natural aeration which occurs as the moisture that gets put onto the top of the medium drains down through, and pulls air into the soil from the top. The problem with water sitting in the overflow saucer is not that it happens but for how long. Once the medium is saturated then that water needs to be removed as it shuts off the natural aeration that occurs from the drying process. Right after watering, you can leave the water in the overflow for an hour or 2 but then it needs to be removed so the natural aeration can turn back on.

I certainly don't like the idea of having a body of water sitting beneath the roots of my plant unless it can be aerated well enough to prevent root drowning. If you want to see an example of how much plants roots like aeration, take a look at the end of my "Pup's new stealth closet" journal. Look at the amount of roots that grew around my air stone that sat beneath the plant in the reservoir. I had to literally dig the air stone out of the root mass to remove it.


----------



## hippy59

heck no. I aint gonna try it. LOL. it was just one of those things I read about and made me think. to busy tring to get clones to root for my bubble buckets.


----------



## pcduck

@hippy59 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181


----------



## WeedMen

hello guys,
i am new here, can someone tell me a good place for buying marijuana seeds. Thank you smile emoticon:joint4:


----------



## Rosebud

attitude seed bank is a good one. single seed centre is as well... others will be by too. Welcome to MP.


----------



## oldfogey8

i used attitude seeds the first time i bought. they have some pretty cool freebies. i paid extra for their stealth shipping option and got a cool t shirt out of that as well as the freebie seeds and the seeds i bought. last buy was from firestax. that worked out well for me as well as i scored some buckeye purple there.


----------



## bongrips7707

I've used seed supreme and have had very poor results...single seed I have had 2 great plants 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo

I am on my first try at growing and one of my plants is really dark green compared to the other two. They are in a 2X4X6 grow tent with 2 300 watt LED's. There is a 220 cfm exhaust fan and passive intake. This plant is from a seed that my buddy had  and he thinks it was a #1 skunk strain. I have been using RAW nutrients , mainly just the grow formula and I added a small amount of fulvic acid and kelp that was mixed together at a 5:2 Fulvic/kelp ratio. This grow is pretty much a trial run using some leftover seeds just so I can try to work out some of my learning mistakes before I plant some of the feminized seeds I got from a seed bank and make expensive mistakes. I am planning on  replacing the light with a HPS when I switch to 12/12 and the next veg run with be with a 6 bulb, 4" T5 as these LED's haven't done much and there is hardly any heat in the tent with my temps averaging 72-74. Now that I have probably given too much data for this problem, can anyone help me figure out why one plant would be so much darker green then others with the same nutes and environmental factors? Thanks for any help you all can offer.


----------



## WoodHippy

Argo Welcome. A Pic will help with the plants. I not sure of the lights LED you have. I use cheap Chinese LEDS. I am running 4 in flower and 2 in veg. You say 300 watt LED. Do you know how much power they are really drawing. Mine Pull 200 to 300 watts each. and say 1000 to 1200. You are going to fight heat with the HPS. Get at least another 220 cfm for intake. ( you really need a Air Cooled light)  A fan in the tent to circulated air. My LED Tent is normally 80 Degrees. I have the 8 bulb T5HO. They produce a lot of heat. Running 2 I need Air Conditioning. 
Hippy


----------



## GhostFacepurp

No pics?&#129300;GFP 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharekat

Hello everyone I'm very new to all this, also very new to using the computer and this technology. So I hope I'm posting this query in the right place? I'm currently growing several plants, all in a variety of different growth phases. So far I have had one success in that the plant reached maturity produced flower and was harvested. This was very much a fluke, I must say. 
I currently have several plants growing outside but have no idea whether they are male or female, I've tried looking at them via magnifying glass with diagrams on hand but I'm still very confused on how to sex plant.
I also have one plant growing under light this plant is flowering but the leaves are burning in some areas. I was wondering if anyone can tell by photos if this nutrient burn or a result of the plant being too close to the light?
I just tried to find some photos and add them to this dialogue without success.


----------



## umbra

requirements for growing vary from state to state. In CA, there are both medical and recreational grows. Requirements are different for each. Because of the federal mandatory minimum prison sentences for plant count, all recommendations are for 99 plants or less. 100 plants is the 1st mandatory minimum sentence of 5 years in prison. 1000 plants is a mandatory 10 year sentence.


----------



## samantha1123

i've been struggling in growing mine. I tried so many procedures on how to grow just like choosing the right LED and controlling TEMPERATURE  but still fails me. until I read about this article http://kylekushman.com/growing/ and it helps me a lot. Any personal experience or advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcduck

@samantha1123  stick around you may learn a few things. Welcome to our forum.


----------



## Hushpuppy

There are multiple ways to grow, with multiple variations on those ways. Don't let the opinions and advice confuse you. Try to match up the one grow method that looks like it will work for your unique situation. Then go with that one and see if you can make it work for you. You may (will) have to adjust it to better fit your situation as nearly every personal grow is unique. If that method proves to be not to your liking, then move on to the next method. Unfortunately this can get "spendy" doing it this way. But if you research it good, you should be able to get the right setup.


----------



## Hushpuppy

It can seem a little daunting at first when you try to get everything right. The learning curve is fairly long but if you keep at it, have lots of patience, and pay attention to your plants as they grow, you will get it all figured out, and then it will become almost routine for you.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I would advise you to get a book or several online connections to diagnosing problems with your plants. That is always handy to reference as your plants will encounter issues periodically... Don't make the mistake of loving them to death. That is an easy mistake for beginner growers. You either over water or over feed them. If you watch your plants long enough you will learn how to understand what they are telling you, as they will tell you what they want... Reading is good but there is an exception to almost every rule out there. So don't take one person's opinion as gospel. I have seen top people say things that I have found to be not the case in my situation. Think of every person's (learned) opinion as an arrow of information in your quiver of solutions.


----------



## Keef

S.S. -- If U haven't noticed we don't have any ads on the site !-- If we want to buy something we go elsewhere !-- U start running an ad they'll kick U out !


----------



## oldfogey8

I have some green crack going now. Be advised that sativas like green crack get pretty tall and stretch more than you would think. If you have a tallish tent like over 6 feet you should be ok. If not, you might want to look at something more indica based as for me they seem to stay shorter and typically don’t stretch as much. That being said, green crack is some pretty nice smoke with a very energetic buzz. It also is ready to harvest in a pretty short flower time. Mine (from Blimburn seeds)have not been a heavy producer though. Full disclosure-I screwed up my last grow by not growing with organic nutes and had ph issues which affected my yield. Good luck and have fun. Welcome to the obsession...


----------



## Gilbydog

Hey guys so im new to growing nd to this website nd I have just a few questions. so I have 3 autoflower tangerine dreams by barneys farm. germinated all 3 nd all went well they pope din like 3-4 days. then I put them in some styrafoam cups. so everything went well except my first watering I watered till there was some runoff nd then did it again but it was super swampy and I had to like hold the soil while the water was draining through my fingers. to all 3 mind u. Then I wasn't sure when to water again so I did it the next day to then right after that I read that I shouldn't have watered them for 2-3 more days. So I transplanted all these seeds into a new medium yesterday nd am not gonna water them until the day after tomorrow. basically im wondering if u think the seeds will still be ok nd will still grow even though I kinda fucked some stuff up a bit? plz help me im like freaking out lol


----------



## Beavis

Keef said:


> S.S. -- If U haven't noticed we don't have any ads on the site !-- If we want to buy something we go elsewhere !-- U start running an ad they'll kick U out !



Alot of these forums are giving the appearance that they are for marketers...selling items.. or recommending something very expensive..
Not having ads selling things is an attraction for the site. 
This is still a tough crowd lol.


----------



## Locked

Gilbydog said:


> Hey guys so im new to growing nd to this website nd I have just a few questions. so I have 3 autoflower tangerine dreams by barneys farm. germinated all 3 nd all went well they pope din like 3-4 days. then I put them in some styrafoam cups. so everything went well except my first watering I watered till there was some runoff nd then did it again but it was super swampy and I had to like hold the soil while the water was draining through my fingers. to all 3 mind u. Then I wasn't sure when to water again so I did it the next day to then right after that I read that I shouldn't have watered them for 2-3 more days. So I transplanted all these seeds into a new medium yesterday nd am not gonna water them until the day after tomorrow. basically im wondering if u think the seeds will still be ok nd will still grow even though I kinda fucked some stuff up a bit? plz help me im like freaking out lol



One of the main things you need to get down in order to have successful grows is the wet-dry cycle.  It promotes strong root growth and keeps your plants happy. I don't like styrofoam cups, I use plastic Solo cups.  Water well and then leave them alone until the soil is dry and the cup is light. Then water well again and repeat.


----------



## Study2hard

Been trying to figure out how to understand lighting.

Plan on doing SOG with say 8 plants

Want to use household LED bulbs
How would one go about that? For sog and led how many LED bulbs would one need to successfully grow?


----------



## stinkyattic

Study2hard said:


> Been trying to figure out how to understand lighting.
> 
> Plan on doing SOG with say 8 plants
> 
> Want to use household LED bulbs
> How would one go about that? For sog and led how many LED bulbs would one need to successfully grow?


This is kind of a "how long is a piece of string " question.  What's the wattage, and are they even the right wavelength? Go for real grow lights... its actually cheaper per watt than trying to cob together an array from household products


----------



## umbra

household LEDS won't work very well for very long, it's not the right spectrum


----------



## stinkyattic

Honestly with the competition in the LED market,  you can find panels on Amazon for a variety of budgets and applications that will make you and your plants happy... with only a power cord or two to wrangle!!


----------



## Study2hard

Hmm ok

If I use a 6500k led light that hits veg spectrum

See idk about what wattage to use. I could use a bunch of 15w bulbs or a bunch of 10w or 5w

Even considering CFLs

Both LED and CFL come in 6500k and 2700k


----------



## stinkyattic

If you are considering fluorescents on a tight budget and a hardware store supply, totally look at T5 tubes in "daylight". Or get fancy and go for T5HO fixtures that you can swap grow and bloom tubes. 
I like those a lot for vegging and sometimes even use them for flower if the plants are really stubby. 
You just don't get a ton of penetration so a "real" LED grow panel is probably your best bet. The ones with Samsung chips and meanwell drivers are outstanding. I have 3 spiderfarmer2000 units that are just spectacular... $300 a,pop and worth every penny!


----------



## umbra

You might want to do a bit more research. LEDs and plants don't use wattage as a way to compare the useful spectrum that plants see. Start with photosynthetically active radiation. Then PPFD. Understanding these will help in finding a light that fits your needs


----------



## Study2hard

Honestly will be using LED.  But for example what if I use like 10 15w LEDs in 6500k

This is all new too me

Thanks for replys


----------



## stinkyattic

Again, more watts, more canopy penetration. Personally I wouldn't even consider a bunch of little ones and can't speak from experience on that, sorry.


----------



## novitius

I'd agree with the others. Skip the multi hanging builds like you see done with hps bulbs in large grows. It's not the same. LED sit much closer to your canopy without frying the plants. Light intensity is more focused, therefore the best way to intensify that light is to densely pack in diodes. That's why you will see panels and bars that only cover a certain area. If you try hanging a ton of Phillips smart home bulbs you going to hang yourself in the jungle of cords producing scraggly larf... You will spend more on sockets than you will getting even a starter level manufactured light.


----------



## Tristanjohn424

Anyone heard of this reefertilzer products I’m wondering if they’re a good nite to try it’s a single mix powder for each stage of the growth


----------



## JazB

Hi, this is my first grow and I’m practicing on a bag seed before my good seeds arrive. I’m about 7 weeks in and my plant is showing no sign of sex (that I can see any way) I switched from 18/6 to 12/12 a week and 1 day ago. My fan leaves are huge and other than a bit of leaf curl after a hot humid day the plant appears to be healthy. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## 2broke2smoke

hey jazb,

you wont get preflowers until they are sexually mature.  They will be sexually mature when you start getting alternating nodes

2b2s


----------



## JazB

2broke2smoke said:


> hey jazb,
> 
> you wont get preflowers until they are sexually mature.  They will be sexually mature when you start getting alternating nodes
> 
> 2b2s


Can I ask what that looks like haha. This is the first plant I have grown and I really have no idea what I’m doing


----------



## tristanjohn42479

rosiehoff said:


> today is 6/13. just ordered seeds. is it too late to plant outdoors for this season? how long will seeds be good for if not? live in CT


Hey Rosie I’m from ct too glad to have a local


----------



## 2broke2smoke

if you look at your plant the branches will be even from side to side in the seedling/premature stage.  Once the plant reaches sexual maturity the branches will alternate one being higher than the other from side to side

2b2s


----------



## TheDevilYouLove

Planning my first grow.  What is an appropriate sized grow tent for 2 plants?  Would 24x48x60 be appropriate?  Many thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl

TheDevilYouLove said:


> Planning my first grow.  What is an appropriate sized grow tent for 2 plants?  Would 24x48x60 be appropriate?  Many thanks


That’s a perfect size imo


----------



## TheDevilYouLove

How often should the tent’s exhaust fan run?  Should it run 24/7 or only when the light is on or what is the protocol for refreshing the air in the tent?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Yes 24/7


----------

